# 6 security advances worth celebrating



## JMH3143 (Jun 18, 2012)

> In the spirit of the Olympics, it's time to celebrate our hard-won computer security defense advancements.
> 
> Given the endless stream of news about embarrassing hacks and data breaches, I can see why you might be skeptical. The fact is tens of millions of computers are currently exploited, nearly every company is owned, and those that aren't could be.
> 
> ...


6 security advances worth celebrating | InfoWorld


----------

